# Win 94 .32 Special



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Have a 1954 vintage 32 special that is in need of a stock, any recommendations on where I can purchase one?

Thanks


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Try Boyd's stocks. Just do a Google search for the firm.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.gun-parts.com/winchesterstocks/

http://www.midwestgunworks.com/page/mgw ... s-forearms

Brownells.

gunsamerica.com

 al


----------

